# Mon iMac G5 très très lent ...



## markouch (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, ne sachant pas comment rechercher un sujet sur ce forum, je pose ma question, bien que quelqu'un en ait déjà posé une similaire. Mon souci, bien que proche du sien, est différent.

J'ai un imac G5 21' 1.8ghz avec 2 Go de ram. La ram a été installée à l'origine par apple. Cette machine a trois ans. DD 250Go (reste 130 Go libres).

Sans en comprendre vraiment la raison, cette machine devient de plus en plus lente ... parfois, elle semble mouliner sans fin avant de me rendre la main. Pourtant, en dehors de pas mal de logiciels, je n'ai rien installé de spécial (photoshop, Illustrator, les logiciels apple, mac os 10.4, apache2, php, mysql, BBEdit, bref, toute la panoplie de développement de sites web, plus quelques autres ...).

Parfois, j'ai l'impression que Safari est à l'arrêt, même en connexion localhost ... et je ne sais pas comment faire pour diagnostiquer la cause ...

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà eu cette expérience et aurait-il résolu ce problème ?

Merci. Marc


----------



## lepetitpiero (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

as-tu déjà procéder à quelques opérations de maintenance?

si ce n'est pas le cas

1) réparer les autorisation du mac
2) vider les différents caches

Pour faire tout cela tu peux utiliser Maintenance un logiciel de nettoyage du système


----------

